# Windows 10 update April 2017 fool?



## nastechee (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone else having problems after latest (April 2017) update?
My PC went so s-l-o-w that it was nearly unusable.
My solution so far - after virus scan, looking for other setting and software problems- was to uninstal the latest update (KB4015438) - seems to have solved the problem at least for now.
Hope that's useful and love to hear other solutions.

Phil


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Horses for courses, I guess. It installed perfectly for me.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I clean installed Windows 10 Pro (Version 1703 Build 15063.0) 64-bit on March 30th.
It had a cumulative update (KB4016250) on April 1st which installed fine and changed the build number to 15063.11.
The computer is running fine with no slow-down.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nastechee (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.
My current set-up is (after the roll-back):
Windows 10 pro (64 bit)
Version 1607
OS build 14393.953
(i5 750, 12MB RAM, 120G SSD + 1T HDD)
The W10 was a free upgrade from W7 last year and have not had a problem 'til now.
If I've got a day to waste I may try the update later
(My update history still shows KB4015438 successfull installed on April 1st)
Looking at other web comments your W10 version may be slightly different to mine as I'm not an 'insider'. 

Phil


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Version 1703 Build 15063 is the "Creators Update" and is scheduled to be released in April 2017.
I got access to it and installed it before its scheduled release date.
I was surprised to discover there's already a cumulative update for it.

You have Version 1607 Build 14393 which is the "Anniversary Update" upgrade that was released in July 2016.
Once you upgrade to Version 1703 Build 15063, hopefully your slowness issue will disappear.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

